
Facebook employees opened a privately shared Google Sheet - dredmorbius
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/79x7u3/facebook_employees_just_opened_a_privately_shared/
======
a2tech
This is a non-story. If you've ever sent a link via Google Chat you would have
witnessed the same behavior-before the link is delivered it will often be
loaded by a google crawler who will check it for malicious content. I'm sure
Facebook does the same thing.

~~~
withinrafael
Wanted to chime in and share Skype does the same. Spin up a web server and
paste a link into chat.

------
lucideer
I'm not sure why this ended up on the HN frontpage. This seems like a fairly
unremarkable event.

Obviously anything posted through Facebook could potentially be seen by some
Facebook employee/bot at some level, right? This is expected - otherwise the
likes of Signal/WhatsApp/Telegram/Matrix wouldn't be a thing.

~~~
SapphireSun
It's only unremarkable in the sense that we know in the abstract that FB can
look at our stuff. This makes it concrete. That's very important as it breaks
the mental model users have of Facebook, that messanger is in some sense
private. Events like these can drive the point home that that is not correct.

